
New Facebook Ads May Make Money, Upset Users - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/23/targeted-facebook-ads-may-make-money-upset-users
======
chmac
This is a really tough one. Google are already taking serious heat over
privacy and other concerns because of the amount of data they hold on users.
Facebook will face the same challenges unless they allow users ways to opt-
out, even if that means deleting your whole profile.

It's once they start actually selling the data though, that's when we need to
_really_ worry.

